# front diff drain



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

last night i was changing my front diff oil who in there right mind put a allen bolt in the drain of course it stripped trying to get it out:aargh4::aargh4::aargh4: had to get vice grips to get it out i finally got out and found a regular bolt to put back in. i talked to some factory rep a little while back wish i knew about this then i would have told him this was a bad idea:doh: has anyone else had this problem ?? and what did you do to fix the problem?


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello, that's a known problem, with all the brute force, atv's, use a metric hex head bolt, same lenght, on both front and rear diff's


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

yea it was deffinitly a ***** to get off the first time. Allen wrench with a cheater bar worked for me


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Neversieze is a must anwhere you have a steel bolt and aluminum threads. Wont help you now but could prevent it from happening again


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep known problem. The allen head bolts are junk from the factory. Best thing to do is replace them both when new.Both of mine were stupid tight and i had to get my buddies out with a hammer and chisel.:34:

Here is the info from the How to section on what size bots to replace them with.

Front/RearDiff drains


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

They're a real pain in the :moon:, replace em with a 8mm M8 1.25x16


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

Metal Man beat me to it, but your link is dead..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

brutalized said:


> Metal Man beat me to it, but your link is dead..


 
Thanks for the heads up brutalized. Its fixed now. :bigok:


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

no problem


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

thanks im going to get more bolts my son is going to have to change his also


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are a Pain,, I have changed mine out as well..


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess im one of the lucky ones thats never had a problem with the diff drains but I guess ill go ahead and change them out the next time I change the oil in them, just did it last week but didnt have the bolts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I used a serenge (sp?)  :rockn: ******* inginuity brother! I'll replace the bolt eventually. Need to buy me an "ease-out"


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

I used an easy\out on mine,I almost drilled out through the side of the bolt into the case,Glad i stopped drilling when i did.Thought i went in strait...Be careful of that.


----------

